# High Memory and disk usage



## Marikari (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been having issues with my computer recently. The disk usage has been jumping up to 100% frequently, and the memory usage is up in the 80's. CPU usage is on the high side too. I don't have much running, I wonder if there is something running in the background that could be the cause? It is not all the time, but intermittently.

Also, maybe a windows 10 issue, but when i try to shut down about 50% of the time it just starts up again?

I previously posted this in the malware section and my computer was found to be clean

Thanks in advance for any help,

Mari.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We know nothing about your computer, so please do the following in it.

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marikari (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry about that! i did have that info in my post on the other forum, silly me forgot to add it to this one! 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8087 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 896042 MB, Free - 500734 MB; F: Total - 945442 MB, Free - 465863 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H81M-H
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

(I actually have an nvidia GeForce GT 740 graphics card - not sure why it is not showing up here)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Sorry about that! i did have that info in my post on the other forum


Only Malware Specialists and Moderators and Administrators are allowed to access the "Virus & Other Malware Removal" forum, so I didn't go there to see if your computer specs are listed.


> I actually have an nvidia GeForce GT 740 graphics card - not sure why it is not showing up here


The Gigabyte GA-H81M-H motherboard in your computer has integrated Intel graphics.
That's why you see it listed in the graphics section of the log instead of the NVIDIA graphics card.
Thanks for clarifying that your computer has a dedicated graphics card to replace its integrated graphics.


> The disk usage has been jumping up to 100% frequently, and the memory usage is up in the 80's. CPU usage is on the high side too. I don't have much running, I wonder if there is something running in the background that could be the cause?


That would be my first guess. 
Most people tend to have too many running processes in their computer.
Type *Task Manager* in the search box, then bring up the Task Manager window, then click the "Startup" tab.
How many entries are in the list that show a status of Enabled?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marikari (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for your response. There are 13 in the startup tab, i've attached a screenie.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click on highlight each of these startup entries, then disable it.
*Java Update Scheduler
Make sure Spybot 2 is there...
NVIDIA Backend
Download Manager for Audi...*

Personally, I would get rid of Spybot - Search & Destroy.

I don't know how many programs/add-ons/etc. you have installed in your computer, but can you submit an image(s) of its entire "Programs And Features" list?

I'm shutting down for the night, so I'll check back here in the morning.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marikari (Dec 28, 2015)

Here is my Programs and features list


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Get rid of *Spybot-Search & Destroy*.

Update *Java 8 Update 66* to *Java 8 Update 72*.

Get rid of *Mozilla Maintenance Service*.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Your computer is loaded with multimedia-related programs and plug-ins and add-ons, so that's going to add to the number of running processes in the startup list and the services list.

Its motherboard supports up to 16 GB of DDR3 RAM, so you might consder maxing it out.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marikari (Dec 28, 2015)

I've done what you asked and i will look to upgrade the RAM as soon as i can. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

--------------------------


----------

